
Biotech startup wants to make new short-acting psychedelic drugs more accessible - hinchlt
https://sociable.co/science/biotech-short-acting-psychedelic-drugs-scalable-accessible/
======
numtel
Joe Rogan gets caricatured for asking people about DMT. Terence McKenna had a
line for psychedelic skeptics, "Have you got ten minutes?"

This is already the most common psychedelic found in nature. It's molecularly
very similar to psilocybin and very short acting. Why all the hoopla about
engineering novel derivatives that don't carry the safety record of DMT?

